
The Genius Dilemma  - igriot
http://www.newsweek.com/2011/01/23/the-genius-dilemma.html
======
kia
Single page:

[http://www.newsweek.com/2011/01/23/the-genius-
dilemma.print....](http://www.newsweek.com/2011/01/23/the-genius-
dilemma.print.html)

~~~
makeramen
I was actually just about to comment on Newsweek's great use of javascript in
their "view as single page" link at the bottom of the article. No page reload
so you get to keep reading right from where you were.

------
ctkrohn
"So Page—so integral to what makes Google Google that its central PageRank
algorithm is named for him—is pushing his way into the CEO job, leaving
Schmidt as chairman."

Really? I was always under the impression that PageRank got its name because,
you know, it ranked pages. Is there more of a story behind the naming?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
From <http://www.google.com/press/funfacts.html> :

    
    
        The basis of Google's search technology is called PageRank™,
        and assigns an "importance" value to each page on the web and
        gives it a rank to determine how useful it is. However, that's
        not why it's called PageRank. It's actually named after Google
        co-founder Larry Page.
    

(Edited to remove the snark. Sorry, it's been a long day and it isn't over.)

~~~
zck
I can't tell which one is the joke.

The explanation is similar to the name pg gave to the markup language for
Viaweb, RTML:

>We made up various explanations for what Rtml was supposed to stand for, but
actually I named it after Robert Morris, the other founder of Viaweb, whose
username is Rtm.

source: <http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/paulgraham/bbnexcerpts.txt>

